
Parts of the Marshall Islands now more radioactive than Chernobyl - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/places-more-radioactive-than-chernobyl-marshall-islands-2019-7
======
rurban
Kiev is also more radioactive than Chernobyl. It entirely depends were you
measure and how you evaluate the risks. Nobody would move to Chernobyl because
you shouldn't dig into the earth too much. So the comparison stinks a bit.

------
onetimemanytime
full title: "Parts of the Marshall Islands are now more radioactive than
Chernobyl because of US nuclear tests"

